# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  «الأمن العام» تعرض أوصاف خاطفة «طفلة البشير»

## الحوت

دعت إدارة العلاقات العامة والتوجيه المعنوي في
مديرية الامن العام المواطنين إلى التعرف على صاحبة "الصورة
المنشورة" وهي (رسم موصوف) تعود للمرأة التي اقدمت على
خطف الطفلة حديثة الولادة قبل ثلاثة ايام من مستشفى
البشير.وقالت الادارة ان الخاطفة طويلة القامة نحيلة الجسم
حنطية البشرة خضراء او زرقاء العينين ويعتقد انها كانت تضع
عدسات لاصقة ويوجد شامة على الجهة اليسرى من وجهها
وعمرها نحو(35)عاماً ، وكانت ترتدي اللباس الشرعي وتضع
شالا على كتفها يوم اختطافها للطفلة. وتهيب الادارة بالمواطنين
ممن تتوفر لديهم اية معلومات عن هذه المرأة او ممن يتعرفون
عليها من خلال الصورة والاوصاف ابلاغ اقرب مركز امني او
الاتصال على الرقم196 مديرية الامن العام او رقم ادارة العلاقات
العامة والتوجيه المعنوي 5662167( ـ 06)او الرقم(196 - 3310).

----------


## العالي عالي

مشكور اخي الحوت على المعلومة 

وانشاء الله بترجع الطفلة لحضن امها

----------


## عاشق الاردن

ان شاء الله غير يمسكوها شكرا على الخبر

----------


## smart-engineer-amool

اعلن العميد احمد الهزايمة مساعد مدير الامن العام للمنطقة الوسطى القاء القبض على السيدة التي قامت بسرقة الطفلة لقاء محمد الفيصل من مستشفى البشير .. وقال الهزايمة ان جهود الامن العام اثمرت بالقاء القبض على السيدة التي مازالت الاجهزة المعنية تجري تحقيقا شاملا معها لدراسة الاسباب التي دعتها لسرقة او اختطاف الطفلة ذات الساعات الاولى من ولادتها .
وعلمت "عمون" ان الامن القى القبض عليها صبيحة اليوم بعد ان وردت معلومات من جيران السيدة الخاطفة تفيد بانها التي قامت بالفعلة .



من جهته قال محمد وناريمان الفيصل والدا الطفلة لحظة ابلاغ مندوبنا لهما بالخبر انهما يسامحان الخاطفة ولا يريدان معرفة الاسباب ولا المسببات وانهما كانا يريدان طفلتهما ولاشيء غير ذلك وانهما لا يرغبان في مقاضاتها سوى ما يجريه الحق العام نحوها مع الاخذ بعين الاعتبار ان يتم معرفة ودراسة الاسباب اجتماعيا ونفسيا وديني

----------


## darkman

كل الاحترام و التقدير  الى رجال الامن بمختلف الجهات  التي تحرص على امننا و سلامتنا
العيون الساهرةعين لا تنام 
صقور الادن الغالي
سياج الوطن
كل الحب و الاحترام

----------


## الحوت

قدم الدكتور محمد الروابدة مدير عام مستشفى البشير بكل جرأة اعتذاراً شديد باسمه واسم اسرة المستشفى الحكومي ، لذوي الطفلة العائدة من الاختطاف لقاء محمد الفيصل ووالدتها ناريمان مؤكدا انه لا يعيبه ان يقدم اعتذارا رسميا لاهلها على ماحصل وانه من الادب والكياسة الاعتراف بالخطا غير المقصود الذي ادى الى ثغرة امنية جعلت طفلتهما في مهب الاختطاف . 

واعلن خلال برنامج بثه تلفزيون "نورمينا" الاردنية الليلة ان هناك كاميرات شديدة المراقبة سيتم تركيبها في اروقة المشفى لمنع تكرار الحادثة التي شغلت الراي العام الاردني على مدى اسبوع كامل .

----------


## N_tarawneh

مشكور أخي الحوت ...

دائما ً متواصل معنا بلا إنقطاع من خلال تزويدنا بكل ما هو جديد من أخبار ...

شكرا ً دوما ً ... :Smile: 

ولكن من وجهة نظري أعتقد بأن المجرم في مثل هذه الحالة هي المستشفيات وخاصة ً الحكومية والتي لا تراعي المسؤولية والمهنية في عملها متجاوزة ً منح الطفل المولود أدني حقوقه الإنسانية من   الرعاية والحماية اللازمة مُنذ لحظة ولادته متمنين  عليهم الإبتعاد عن الجراءة في تقديم الإعتذارت غير المبرره ،نتمنى من الله أن تكون درسا ً موجعا ً  لكافة مستشفياتنا الحكومية ليستحق مواطننا الأردني الرعاية اللازمة  ...

مع خالص تحياتي لأجهزتنا الأمنية الساهرة والمتيقضة دوما ً ... :Smile:

----------

